# Roundman told me cook a couple of butts...



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Little did he know, but that was EXACTLY what I was planning to do this AM, LOL!!! Also a 12 lb brisket & another first for me, I made homemade corn beef which will become pastrami...

Here's to great minds thinking alike, buddy!!!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks good!! Very nice!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is one at the 8 hr mark. 

The butts were already at 170, so I went ahead & foiled them. I'll leave them on till they hit 190 & then bring them in to rest for an hour (by then they should be at the magic number). 

I pulled the pastrami & fed my sour rye culture again (tomorrow I'll make some 'old school' rye bread). :thumbs:

The brisket still has an hour or so to go, before I drop it into the cooler.

Made up 6 stuffed japs for an appetizer & tossed them on the pit... Now it's time for a margarita or 4!!! :rotfl:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

awesome , cant you get gilbert to mom your grass?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good, Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yum!

Where in central TX are you that there is green stuff growing on the ground? :rotfl:


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice set up!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Looks great......Welcome back, buddy....


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Does look good and welcome back.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks all. Here is one of the pork after pulling (we'll vacuum pack individual serving portions later today). I'll be slicing the pastrami at that time too & will post pics of it.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

The Pastrami came out awesome!!! I going to pick up a full-size brisket at the butcher this afternoon & get it pickling so it will be ready to go on the pit with the other briskets for our 4th of July bash.

Got a 65% sour rye dough ready & it will be in the oven tomorrow AM.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I've never made pastrami, but that looks frigin' awesome. I know how to smoke butts, briskets, etc....... So for the Pastrami, did you basically brine/pickle it then smoke it like a brisket?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Basically yes (although there is much less salt involve than brining a chicken). I'll be posting the process over in the Recipe Forum for this over the next couple of weeks.

Get your sour rye culture going while you still have time, LOL!!!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

He77 yeah that is some good looking food right there!


----------



## JUST 1 MORE (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey WRR, the fire pit in your first pic, is that where you burn wood for coals to cook with? Nice setup you have.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Yep... I call it my stick burner.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

WRR,

Did you build the coal cooker, if so was it something you designed or did you find the plans. I have been wanting to build a coal cooker very much like you have but have not had time to design anything since I can't find any plans for one.

I love your set up there and the results look awesome. Gotta run have a very bad craving for a pastrami sandwich.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Can't say I really designed it, everybody had them when I was growing up & built them out of whatever stuff the had laying around. I had leftover plate from the smoker & I had a section of 30" culvert (which I cut to a length of 42"). Cut the opening & then welded it to the plate. After adding the legs, it is ready to go.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

*WOW!!*

Awesome looking food and amazing looking outdoor area!!! Really nice, may steal a few of those ideas :dance:


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

WRR,

I was actually talking about the coal cooking smoker you have there. It is just what I am looking to build.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Sorry, I misunderstood... PM me your email address & I'll send you the drawings.


----------

